# OT > Offtopic >  Liikenneaiheisen kirjallisuuden huutokauppa

## Compact

Suomen Raitiotieseura järjestää liikenneaiheisen kirjallisuuden sekä lehtien huutokaupan. Mukana on paljon harvinaista materiaalia!

Raitiotiet, rautatiet, linja-autot, laivat, kotimaisia, ulkomaisia jne...

Kohteita on noin 1200, vanhimmat 1800-luvulta ja mukana on paljon harvinaisia teoksia.

Kohdeluettelo on osoitteessa www.raitio.org/huuto

Tarjoukset tehdään sähköpostitse osoitteeseen huuto@raitio.org 

Tarjousten on oltava perillä 30.4.2009.

----------


## TEP70

Koskas tulokset ovat selvillä?

----------


## Compact

> Koskas tulokset ovat selvillä?


Tuossa tuokiossa!

----------

